# Interesting stand by Starbuck's CEO.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not a Starbucks patron, what do you guys think of his stand?

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/starbucks-ceo-writes-gun-owners-asks-customers-keep-firearms-home/?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Sept%2019%202013%20Daily%20Newswire%20(1)&utm_content=​​​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

or to keep your double mocha latte from being stolen...............


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Looks like Starbux is outta business, they just lost mine.....And yours. Can I get a BOYCOTT


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Starbucks either. I can buy coffee from several sources that is better than theirs. I have one right down the street from me and a $20 gift card in my wallet for the last three years. I have used it a few times when the wifey had to go to the mall for something, I always get a coffee so they won't allow me in the stores and i can sit on the couch and watch people.The card still has $12 on it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's funny Don, I too have a Starbucks card I got as a gift two years ago. I've used it once and it still has over $21.00 on it.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

No disrespect here, but I don't think we are the target market for Starbucks.

Bet they'd never notice out boycott.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no disrespect taken, I'm very pleased to NOT be in Starbucks target market, but it's mutual, they're not in my target market either.......


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

And now somebody already tried to rob one. How's that?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yup, advertise a gun free zone and you will be robbed..........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well maybe its just the way i interpeted what i read

but he doesnt seem to be sayin that you cant carry your weapon in the store,he would rather you didnt or atleast keep itconcealed

it seems he is saying that he doesnt want pro or inti gun demonstrations at thier locations

like i said,maybe its just the way i interpeted what i read,or maybe the fact that i am completely exhausted

oh and i hate what they call coffee,i like duncan donuts coffee.much tastier and way less expensive


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and they have donuts..............


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm donuts


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

You'll just be hunting a different type of predator lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm !!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't shop, eat or go to any establishment with a no firearms sign...


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I don't shop, eat or go to any establishment with a no firearms sign...


Valid. I hate getting interrupted by thugs holding the place up. I got things to do yah know?! Lol, only an idiot would try to rob a store that allows firearms. He'd be going home looking like a sieve.


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Starbucks coffee is terrible as well.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Not only is Starbucks coffee terrible, expensive and just plain bad, but they wouldn't give water to people when the twin towers came down. Thats when they lost my business. (Only stopped at one, one time though)


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Usually filled with grumpy business men and crazy trophy wives. Not my sort of place to be. Almost everyone is using an electronic gadget. Feel bad for the people who have to take their orders. Seen them berated by crazy people too many times, whenever I have had to go to one. Usually walking and use the bathroom in case you need to know.


----------

